# ten gallon tanks at price club



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i was just at price club and they had ten gallon starter kits for $53.00 
comes with tank /hood/light /filter just had a quick look 
think it was a tetra tank
not sure what else came with it 
tom


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

tom g said:


> i was just at price club and they had ten gallon starter kits for $53.00
> comes with tank /hood/light /filter just had a quick look
> think it was a tetra tank
> not sure what else came with it
> tom


i saw that too...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Whoa! Price Club still exists? I thought costco bought them all lol.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry it was costco im still use to calling them price club.lol it was at warden and ellsmere that i saw them .seems like a good price anyways


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Is that like $5 less than Big Als?

W


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tanks*

yes about five or ten dollars cheaper .


----------

